# Turkeys in the rain?



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes, they will come out in the rain. That is actually a very good time to hunt them. They will be in open areas such as grass fields. They don't feel safe in the timber when it is raining pretty hard. A couple ways you might try to hunt them; out of a blind or stalking. The first option gets you were the birds want to be, in the open. It also keeps you from getting so wet. Stalking turkeys is never easy but with a little rain and a little wind it can be easier, if stalking turkeys is really ever easy. If you have a pretty good idea where the birds want to go,(in an open field) set up there and wait on them. Good luck.


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

The best situation I have run to is being in the rain and then having the rain stop. Happend a few times to me, and as soon as that rain stops it seemed everywhere I would look, there would be a turkey. I wouldn't let a little rain stop you.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Pickert said:


> Yes, they will come out in the rain. That is actually a very good time to hunt them. They will be in open areas such as grass fields. They don't feel safe in the timber when it is raining pretty hard. A couple ways you might try to hunt them; out of a blind or stalking. The first option gets you were the birds want to be, in the open. It also keeps you from getting so wet. Stalking turkeys is never easy but with a little rain and a little wind it can be easier, if stalking turkeys is really ever easy. If you have a pretty good idea where the birds want to go,(in an open field) set up there and wait on them. Good luck.


Thanks that helps alot I'm actually going hunting in a grass field and I was planning on hunting right by a trail that they almost always use to get out of the woods so I think this will work:set1_thinking:yeah:happy:


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

obert said:


> The best situation I have run to is being in the rain and then having the rain stop. Happend a few times to me, and as soon as that rain stops it seemed everywhere I would look, there would be a turkey. I wouldn't let a little rain stop you.


I don't think it will for a while:wink:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

yep they come out in the rain were else do they have to go they need to eat and drink and they cant stay in there roost all day


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

YEAH they will come out in the rain we killed the biggest one in the rain 11.5in baby my best yet in the rain:wink:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

My dad killed his biggest in the rain too about 8 years ago. I was young and dumb and decided to sleep in because of the rain.:embara:
I learned my lesson on that day and I rarely sleep in for any reason any more when I get the chance to go hunting.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

head to the fields


----------

